# Favorite Rod wt's by species



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Guys just curious what your favorite rods and type of fishing you do with them.
Brands, line weights, action, lines, and species acsociated with them, with them would be great.
Thanks in advance for any response. s


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

wvTrout,panfish. 3wt rio line wght forward
bass,smallie,etc. 5wt rio line
steelhead,salmon,west coast trout, 6-8wt rio line
Muskie 12 -15 wt rio line 


Saltwater: Bonefish, Permit 8-9wt depending on wind etc. rio line lots of backing!!!!!
Tarpon 12-15 wt. rio line,,,, more backing!


Tippitt and leaders vary on conditions etc.

I have orvis St. Croix, rods


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

sevenx said:


> Hey Guys just curious what your favorite rods and type of fishing you do with them.
> Brands, line weights, action, lines, and species acsociated with them, with them would be great.
> Thanks in advance for any response. s


Scott SAS 5wt (slow action) , SA nymph taper, 2-4# tippet -Trout, Panfish

TFO TiCr 6wt (fast action), SA nymph taper, 4-8# tippet - *Smallies,* Sheephead, Walleye, Saugers, Carp, Sucker, Rock Bass, Gar, 

Scott SAS 7wt (slow action), SA Mater series Steelhead Taper, 6-16# tippet - Steelhead, Browns (the 7-12# range)

Sage XP 9wt (FAST action), SA Mater series Steelhead Taper, RIO 350 Grain full siniking line, 8-18# tippet (wire), Muskies, Pike, Salmon, Blue fish, Stripers, Trolling for walleyes,

TFO 10wt (FAST action), RIO 350-400 Grain full siniking line, 10-20# Tippet (wire), Muskies, Blue Fish, Stripers


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

trout/gills---orvis far and fine -4 or 5 dtf cortland 444-hardy featherweight
loomis glx 8 1/2' ---dt5f--cortland 444---hardy perfect
boron unknown 9' ---dt5f cortland 444-hardy st george

bonefish/steelhead---t&t 8 1/2'--wf7f wonderline---bauer #4

steelhead---st croix legend 9' wf8f ross reel

smallmouth---echo 9'---wf9f/s---reddington

permit /albies /blues---scott s3s 8-8 abele super 8 --10/11 monocore slyline intermediate or wf10f or 400gr shooting head

tarpon---scott s3s 9' wf12f---billy pate
orvis sss 9' wf monocore intermediate---orvis dxr


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I only have 2 rods, so for me its pretty simple. Both have floating line.

8wt-salmon, steelhead, and pike
6wt-everything else (bass, gills, trout)

Never fished the salt with a fly rod so I can't help you there.

I bought both of these as combo kits from Cabelas. Love 'em.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Gills/panfish-Three forks 7'6" 3wt, cortland 333ht dt4f, Sage 1201 reel.
Smallmouth/small trout-Orvis Clearwater 8'6" 5wt, Sage Performance wf5f line, Plueger medalist 1494.
Custom buit 9' 6wt-Cortland 333 wf5f line, Okuma sierra 5/6 reel.
St. croix premier 8'6" 5wt (same as above)
Steelhead, large fish.- Cabelas Traditional 9' 8wt. Prestige plus reel, prestige plus wf8f line.
Rio tapered 9ft leaders are my favorite.
Janus


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Even though I fish all my rods, these are just a few favorites:

Gills, trout....8' 2pc 3wt St Croix Legend Ultra (pre-IPC), wf3f SA Ultra 4

small stream trout & gills.... 6'6" 2pc 2wt custom built, wf2f Wulff TT

bass/larger trout....8'6" 2pc 5wt Diamondback, wf5f Cabela's Prestige Plus

bass & steelies 9' 4pc 6wt Sage VT2, wf6f RIO Grand

Just picked up an unused 9' 2pc 8-9wt Cortland from a buddy...pretty fast. This will more than likely become my steelie & surf/sound saltwater rod.

Mike


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the post's. I appreciate the info. S


----------

